# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 11th - Cycle Truck Convoy



## Eric

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 11th - Cycle Truck Convoy*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday June 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Ride your Cycle Truck for the Cycle Truck Convoy. (Any vintage bike is ok if you don't have a CT)*

*

 *

*

*


----------



## tripple3

Looking forward to it...


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

Up late last night putting my wife's 24" CT together.


----------



## Jrodarod

Baby CT is almost ready for her first ride..


----------



## Jrodarod

My 6yr old said. Daddy, I want a Cycle Truck..


----------



## Jrodarod

Save the date... June 11th 2017


----------



## Eric

Less than a month away.  Get your CT shined up and ready to go.


----------



## Jrodarod

June 11th is around the corner!!


----------



## 58tornado

someone say convoy?? The basket case is rready!!


----------



## Jrodarod

We are almost a week away from our second annual Cycle Truck Convoy 2017. Tell a friend, invite the neighbor. All vintage or classic bikes are invited. Does not need to be a Cycle Truck. But, do stop by to see the worlds largest gathering of Cycle Trucks in Orange County!


----------



## None

Jrodarod said:


> We are almost a week away from our second annual Cycle Truck Convoy 2017. Tell a friend, invite the neighbor. All vintage or classic bikes are invited. Does not need to be a Cycle Truck. But, do stop by to see the worlds largest gathering of Cycle Trucks in Orange County!




Sweet!!


----------



## Jrodarod

My wife's 24" CT is ready to go.


----------



## rustintime

We have a week to go..... I'm ready


----------



## Jrodarod

Rough draft of TShirt design. This will be on the back of gray shirts vintage sworn-out style. All lettering with no black background.


----------



## rustintime

Jrodarod said:


> Rough draft of TShirt design. This will be on the back of gray shirts vintage sworn-out style. All lettering with no black background.
> 
> View attachment 476209



I'll take a XXL ... thanks


----------



## Jrodarod

*Front top left side badge. Again, this is a rough draft..*


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## 58tornado

Getting this ready for next week end!!


----------



## Jrodarod

I remember that yellow CT. Nice..


----------



## Jrodarod

What do you guys think? Keeping it simple... white or gray


----------



## Aussie

Sport grey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> What do you guys think? Keeping it simple... white or gray
> 
> View attachment 477379 View attachment 477380



I'm thinking you better hurry up!


----------



## Jrodarod

Made some changes to match Eric's ride title. 



 It's ready... I am also making some in pink


----------



## fordmike65

Can you tweak it a bit and make a Colson CT design? If so, I'm in for one....maybe. Thanks!


----------



## Jrodarod

I will have shirts available at the ride for men or women . Looks like the price will be a very affordable $12 or 2 for $20. I will also have a few of last-years shirts available  (XXL Only) for same price.


----------



## Jrodarod

*Here is this year's design. Very limited supply of pink shirts available in medium. *


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## fordmike65

I'll take one of these in a babytee


----------



## Jrodarod

Do you mean infant or will you need to shave your belly to wear it?


----------



## 58tornado

One week project coming along!!


----------



## 58tornado

58tornado said:


> One week project coming along!!


----------



## 58tornado

...


----------



## Jrodarod

Can't wait to see it.. let me know if u need any help chasing parts.


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## 58tornado

Jrodarod said:


> Can't wait to see it.. let me know if u need any help chasing parts.



Cool.. any chance u might know the thread pitch on the bolts that hold the drop stand to the fork?


----------



## Jrodarod

I don't recall the measurements but, I will need to pull one off and measure it. I have a hardware shop out here in Whittier that has the exact size in stock. Battels Hardware..


----------



## 58tornado

Jrodarod said:


> I don't recall the measurements but, I will need to pull one off and measure it. I have a hardware shop out here in Whittier that has the exact size in stock. Battels Hardware..



Cool. Could u post a pic maybe.. thanks..


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## 58tornado

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 479139



It's done!!


----------



## 58tornado

58tornado said:


> It's done!!
> 
> View attachment 479253



Ready for the convoy!!


----------



## 58tornado

58tornado said:


> Ready for the convoy!!
> 
> View attachment 479254


----------



## 58tornado

..


----------



## Jrodarod

*Super Sweet! *

*Anyone ready to post a picture of their ride? *


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

*This is it boys and girls. Are you ready to see The Worlds Largest Gathering of Eco-Friendly Trucks in one place? Of course this can't be done without your participation. *

*Calling all Cycle Truck Owners to the starting gate!!!*

*Can we surpass last years turnout? Pull that hunk of steel out, have someone help you load it and prepare to indulge yourself in Cycle Truck Heaven.. *

*We start gathering at 9:30am and kickstands up at or round 10:30. (Depending on turnout, pictures and Cycle Truck talk..)*

*See You All There!!*


----------



## cyclingday

East bound and down, Im loaded up and truckin, cause we're gonna do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there.
I'm eastbound, just watch, ol' "Bandit" run!


----------



## 58tornado

B


----------



## 58tornado

Better pics..


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

Just a reminder, I will have The Cycle Truck Convoy shirts for sale tomorrow $12 each or 2 for $20.


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 479572 Just a reminder, I will have The Cycle Truck Convoy shirts for sale tomorrow $12 each or 2 for $20.
> 
> View attachment 479574



Still have any XXS in stock?


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

Sorry, no baby sizes. But, I can get you one if you really need one.


----------



## tripple3

Get on it; Let's Ride....


----------



## cyclingday

"Breaker 1/9, We got us a Convoy!"


"Big reds ready to roll. She's got a Nudie 2 speed and a Georgia Overdrive."


----------



## King Louie

Ready to roll


----------



## cyclingday

Gettin, things started with a little ham & eggs.


----------



## Jrodarod

Clear , not raining out here. Come on down!


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

And they are still coming.


----------



## Jrodarod

Kickstands up at 11am


----------



## Jrodarod

Cycle Trucks as far as I can see..


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Great turnout, great pics...........


----------



## tripple3

I just got home
Thanks for putting it together and making shirts and all the cool trucks. Awesome day


----------



## tripple3




----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

My wife with Glen, the master fabricator that brought her 24" CT to life.


----------



## the2finger

So who got the award for the biggest box?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

thank you to all the nice people I met today at the OC cycle truck ride. nice to shake hand,s with some good cabe members  and see  some cool bike,s  thank,s to all had a great time hope to see you guy,s again


----------



## fordmike65

Didn't have a CT to ride, but had a great time anyway. Thanks to Eric and Shawna for putting on this ride every month. We've missed the past few and will be back next month. Hoping you can come up for the next Foothill Flyers ride this coming Sat evening.


----------



## sccruiser

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 480171 My wife with Glen, the master fabricator that brought her 24" CT to life.



That's awesome!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Great time at the Orange Circle Cycletruck Convoy yesterday ... Thanks to Eric for hosting & jrodarod for getting the second Cycletruck Convoy together - a impressive amount of Cycletrucks considering how tough they are to transport to a location as well as store them when not at a Convoy *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here's what I rode today .....













Tan CYCLETRUCK - TdF 2015



 cyclonecoaster.com
 Jun 10, 2016





*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Jrodarod

Eric,
    Another one for the record books. We were able to accomplish our goal of having The Worlds Largest gathering of Cycle Trucks! 

 Thank you all for coming and supporting The Circle City Ride and Convoy. Don't forget, every second Sunday of the month is Circle City ride time. Kickstands up at 10:30am. 

Thank You again and see you all next-time. Peace!


----------



## Jrodarod

I posted the CT Ride on Craigslist a week prior to the Circle City Ride and I have not takened it down yet. ( accept for someone flagging me off in OC?  TWICE..) I have recieved countless emails and text asking when will we have the next one. I offer the OC, SGV and LB info. But, some still ask when is the next Convoy? I told them I will reach out to my Biking Peers to see what we can do.  I have recently contacted Frank @cyclonecoaster.com .  Once we are able to come-up with a date ( I Hope We Do). I will start beating the drum and blowing my horn.  We may be Hauling Through a City Near You Soon...  So, dont put that hunk of steel away for the winter yet. Cycle Truck Convoy 2017 may not be over yet?


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> I posted the CT Ride on Craigslist a week prior to the Circle City Ride and I have not takened it down yet. ( accept for someone flagging me off in OC?  TWICE..)



HA! It was me!!!!

jk


----------



## Jrodarod

I knew it... you schwinn hater!


----------



## Awhipple

How many cycle trucks made it to the convoy? Was it more than last year?


----------



## Jrodarod

Last Year 19


 
This Year 19 in the pictures but 22 showed.. so, we beat last year's count by three. But, I had twelve additional riders ask, " when is the next ride?"


----------



## rustintime

Are we going to have a Convoy this year ?


----------



## tripple3

rustintime said:


> Are we going to have a Convoy this year ?



I heard its May 6th at Long Beach CC ride and swap meet.
I doubt it for June too in Orange.


----------



## Jrodarod

But we always have it in June... *This year will be the 3rd Annual Ride at OC. *We cant change that. I have love for the OC and I dont want to disappoint Eric. Good man with a big heart.


----------



## fordmike65

Meh


----------



## tripple3

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I propose JUNE 3rd for the CWC ride ... The CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is May 6th - which makes it tough to theme it as well since people want to bring stuff to sell & not worry about a theme too - So JUNE 3rd sound good ?? thanks .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *



This was posted in another thread.


----------



## Jrodarod

I also have it saved on my phone to remind Eric.


----------



## Jrodarod

Proof that Cycle Trucks belong in OC.


----------



## rustintime

Marking my calendar...... thanks Alfred


----------



## Jrodarod

I got a replay from the Master of Ceremonies (Eric) and got the green light to start rounding up the Cycle Trucks to meet at OC Circle June 10th 2018!! Any artist out there willing to donate their skills to produce artwork for our 3rd Annual Cycle Truck Convoy?? You will get a free shirt... please PM me. maybe a combo of attached style??


----------

